# Job Well Done



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

These Guys are installing the steel pillars in concrete to stop vehicles from parking on the pavement outside a Sports Bar downtown.

They are now in the process of cleaning up at the end of the day and anxious to go home.










How long do you think it will be before they realize where their vehicle is parked?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good one..


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I think I worked with those guys once.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Amateurs! 

I could've done it in half the time and trapped 2 vans. :?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Kind of like the war in Iraq.....no exit strategy.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

That is funny crap there.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

They must be government worker's! :lol:


----------

